# The Pros and Cons of Resetting your File



## Farobi (Aug 15, 2013)

someone find me a better banner ;_;

​
So i made this, partially because I would want to reset myself (my map kinda sucks), and I also would want to contribute to the community. I also would want to prevent extra spam threads similar to 'should I reset?' and those similar to that. 

Anyways, the main point of this thread is to helpthe whole community to decide to keep their town or not. I'm going to copy and paste any quality post (and give credibilities to the owner, of course). So, here are my contributions on why someone should reset or not in my opinion:

*Pros*

 • All the burdens from your old town will be demolished and renewed.
 • Better villagers (if your previous ones were not to your liking).
 • A much-preferred town layout and style.
 • A whole new look if your previous one did not suit your style.[Azzurro & hijessicarose]
 • PWP placements can be changed [Stuffin]

*Cons*

 • All the PWP suggested by villagers, Dream Suite, 2nd Floor Museum—wiped out to oblivion.
 • Filling the catalog and museum is hard work.
 • If you have no friends to hold items for you, then buh-bye items.
 • Loss of all badges acquired as well as any count towards the Train Station renovation [DJStarstryker]
 • Loss of all houses acquired via Streetpass or Spotpass [Richard]
 • Loss of acquired Dreamies (dream villagers) [River]
 • Earning Bells from scratch is usually a chore. maxfactor


So that's the list. I have a bunch more in my mind concerning whether or not someone should restart their file, but of course, this is a community project and I want as much people as I can to be involved. So lgi.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 15, 2013)

Another con is you lose all of your work towards badges (if you care about that) and work towards unlocking the train station upgrades.


----------



## Richard (Aug 15, 2013)

Another con would be losing all your street Pass visitors, which could be a pain.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 15, 2013)

...Should I reset? XD


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 15, 2013)

Richard said:


> Another con would be losing all your street Pass visitors, which could be a pain.



Especially because Street Pass visitors help SO MUCH in increasing your catalog. If you live in Japan (I do) or are lucky enough to get a whole bunch of Street Pass houses elsewhere, it makes the con that Farobi listed of filling the catalog again so much easier. But if you don't, then you have to either wait, TT, or do a ton of trading/buying from people online (or a combo of those).


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 15, 2013)

Japan, land of the Japanese-speaking players that you can't understand... <3


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 15, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> Japan, land of the Japanese-speaking players that you can't understand... <3



I can understand them. If they type in romaji ("English" characters).  

I'm learning how to read Japanese. Slowly! I'll probably no longer be in Japan by the time I'm any good at it though. Ha!


----------



## Touko (Aug 15, 2013)

Cons:

Your house rent - bells wasted if you spent a lot of time upgrading it
Friendship with Sable just for QR machine


----------



## Sowelu (Aug 15, 2013)

Instead of resetting, I plan on starting a second town when my current town no longer 'does it' for me. This can be another option for some users who also happen to have another copy of ACNL. In my case, I also have a spare 3DS which will make traveling back and forth between my two towns easy when cataloging items that I worked so hard for. This second town will also give me access to villagers that I may want to trade, etc. 

It's not quite the best of both worlds though. I'll still have to deal with starting from scratch when it comes to PWP, upgrades and so on. But, I will have my first town intact that I can still build on and enjoy while the second one is taking form. While building the second town, I'll have access to all my first town's cataloged items, fruit, flowers, stores, and of course, the millions of bells in the bank!


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2013)

Touko said:


> Cons:
> 
> Friendship with Sable just for QR machine



This + waiting three weeks to unlock Shampoodle again. ><


I think the most irritating con would be deleting your file only to find that none of the maps meet your expectations / beat your last one.


----------



## Touko (Aug 15, 2013)

Tina said:


> This + waiting three weeks to unlock Shampoodle again. ><
> 
> 
> I think the most irritating con would be deleting your file only to find that none of the maps meet your expectations / beat your last one.



That ^

I hate getting super wavy rivers and pond infested towns >_<
Talking to Rover for a long time when resetting also makes me annoyed lol.


----------



## Cobby (Aug 15, 2013)

*Con:* That unshakeable feeling of regret when you reset as you find yourself thinking back to what you used to have...
(I haven't and most definitely won't reset ACNL, but I harbor such feelings with some other games)​


----------



## Cardbored (Aug 15, 2013)

Con - spending your time resetting instead of playing


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 15, 2013)

*Pros*- 
:You'll have a fresh start, and have many things to accomplish, unlock, and donate. So there's constantly something to do.
:You'll have the ability to change your Mayor name, Town name, and even character face to what you really like. Some people didn't use the face guide or whatever upon restarting, and are stuck with one they can't stand. Or maybe they have a typo in their town name. This is the chance to change those problems.
:You'll make new friends out of your villagers. You may find that you used to really hate Monique, but now she's in your new town and she's always giving you free stuff and being sweet. :3
:You'll have different fruit (4 times out of 5), and probably a much different layout. You might be able to customize your new layout a lot better than you would have customized your old one, because the new layout takes to your liking.
:It's better in the long run. If you dislike your town layout, and you force yourself to deal with it.. Your really digging your own grave. It's not very fun walking around a town you don't like. Restarting is simple, someone can hold your items if you wish, and it gives you a second chance at getting the town you really want. Losing 2 months of work is a lot better than 6. Rip off the band-aid.

I've seen so many people restart, and are incredibly glad that they did, because their layout is so much more in their style, and they like their neighbors.. I've only seen a couple regret it. It's an action that requires a lot of thought, but I find it really fun when you get a whole new start. I'm restarting as I type right now.


----------



## Toeto (Aug 15, 2013)

Resetting is addicting as hell.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 15, 2013)

Toeto said:


> Resetting is addicting as hell.


This. I know, right?!?! You just can't stop resetting sometimes...


----------



## Toeto (Aug 15, 2013)

Ive had like 5 towns.. And I still think that I will find something better (lol).
I'm just so excited for the opening scene with the random 5 villagers... I want to do that over and over again XD


----------



## Keen (Aug 15, 2013)

I really want to restart but I just can't because I have four of my dream villagers.


So thats a good con, I don't want to lose my dreamies


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 15, 2013)

I lost my accomplished dream villagers, sure, but that makes way for new dream villagers! That can be good pro. You can learn to like new villagers and change the way you think about some of them.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 15, 2013)

Toeto said:


> Ive had like 5 towns.. And I still think that I will find something better (lol).
> I'm just so excited for the opening scene with the random 5 villagers... I want to do that over and over again XD



I thought i was the only one, i wil never reset my town again, as ive had my new one for 3 weeks and adore it but i want another copy just to see the opening bit and see the 5 villagers
i love the suspense of who will be in the town


----------



## Sarauh (Aug 15, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I thought i was the only one, i wil never reset my town again, as ive had my new one for 3 weeks and adore it but i want another copy just to see the opening bit and see the 5 villagers
> i love the suspense of who will be in the town


this so me!! haha i agree. i got some good villagers this time but i always want to see if i can get one more dream villager (-:


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 15, 2013)

Sarauh said:


> this so me!! haha i agree. i got some good villagers this time but i always want to see if i can get one more dream villager (-:



You have a fab set of villagers ^_^


----------



## Electricbluewolf (Aug 15, 2013)

I would say a Pro is that once you made the tough decision of resetting your town that you've had for a few months, it would get easier to reset a village you so-so like, as you've done nothing on it.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 15, 2013)

Toeto said:


> Resetting is addicting as hell.



It really is. I don't know how or why, but it is.
I reset a ton of my main town, one of the first few maps I checked was really good, but I wasn't satified with the amount of resetting I'd done at that point and got rid of it so I could keep resetting. xP


I feel the biggest con at the moment would be having to then slowly expand your main street again. When I restarted my alt town I put the date back to the date I got the game and TT'd forwards to unlock things.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 15, 2013)

OK, so the stuff in this thread has accumalated while I was asleep. Gonna add a no redunduncy rule, and get ready for school.

Gonna update this later. But suggestions are always welcome


----------



## latenightcctv (Aug 15, 2013)

Pros: you can put public works in better places

Cons: you lose all your work and your old town, not worth it.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 15, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't reset. There are really bad cons to it, and I don't really like to TT so much.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 15, 2013)

Pro: You start with a "fresh face".
Seriously.. I had no idea there was a face guide available because I was way too excited to start the game. I know some people might think this is arbitrary but..
I really really dislike my character's face. I know a lot of people have the very generic "cute" face but that's the one I wanted, hah ;__;


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 15, 2013)

Pro:  Had no clue you could pick your look....Experience
Con:  Too much time and bells invested in current town


----------



## Aurora (Aug 15, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> ...Should I reset? XD


Show screenshots of your village and people here can help you discuss your best options.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 16, 2013)

Aurora said:


> Show screenshots of your village and people here can help you discuss your best options.



It was a joke, since the thread says it's there to get rid of all those questions.

I already did reset, found my perfect town, and now live happily ever after! <3


----------



## Farobi (Aug 16, 2013)

Quite frankly, I wouldn't state 'wasting time with your old file' a con. What's past is past, and starting all over with 200+ hours into the game is not a difficult action to decide on if you really dislike most things on your town?from villagers to PWP placement. And to add to that, there's also the gruesome yet effective task of letting someone with the New Leaf copy 'hold' your items, hybrids, whatever valuables you obtained throughout the 200 hours of gameplay to make things a lot easier for your town to catch up. 

Gonna add quality stuff to OP soon; don't be offended however if you're idea is not there, it may just be because its redundant with a similar idea or derived from a certain topic of the same viewpoint :3


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 16, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Quite frankly, I wouldn't state 'wasting time with your old file' a con. What's past is past, and starting all over with 200+ hours into the game is not a difficult action to decide on if you really dislike most things on your town—from villagers to PWP placement. And to add to that, there's also the gruesome yet effective task of letting someone with the New Leaf copy 'hold' your items, hybrids, whatever valuables you obtained throughout the 200 hours of gameplay to make things a lot easier for your town to catch up.



Basically, Hakuna Matata.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 16, 2013)

I would restart, but my layout is quite nice and I have, y'know, T.I.Y, all emotions, all that stuff. I'll live until I 'complete' the game (my ideal town) or another AC comes out xD


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Dec 10, 2013)

While I kind of wish my house was closer to the plaza, I am quite close to Re-Tail. Although my town requires a lot of running/walking, I have progressed way to far in ACNL to want to reset. I may eventually just buy a second ACNL game lol. Anyone know if you can have 2 ACNL games befriend each other even if they are only on the same 3DS? Even if it is just sending letters??


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 10, 2013)

Woah, this was made in August. Someone still found it.

If 2 copies are in the same DS, you cannot connect. But you may be able to send letters. I don't know.

{in the end, i did reset. }


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Dec 10, 2013)

I didn't realize till now this thread is months old... lol. Sorry.


----------



## Mr Coffee (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi!


----------



## Improv (Jun 23, 2014)

Mr Coffee said:


> Hi!



Stop bumping year old threads.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Jun 23, 2014)

This is very helpful to those who are unsure whether or not to reset!  I've done it once, and I'm still trying to earn back all of my hard work.  However, I don't consider earning Bells from scratch as a "chore"-it is a part of the Animal Crossing life and you can find fun in it(fishing, hitting rocks, etc.).


----------



## Caius (Jun 23, 2014)

Mr Coffee said:


> Hi!



This thread really didn't need to be bumped.. 
Check the date next time and please, make sure if you're bumping a thread it's for a good reason.


----------

